# 55 gallon drums near St. Louis area



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is a post near the St. Louis area giving away 6 55 gallon drums if anybody is interested.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/1865463161.html


----------

